# Cold Weather on dogs



## Warden (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello everyone I am A new member. I have been reading this forum for years and now have a question to ask. Is there a point were the temperature is so cold that it can actually damage a dogs nose or lungs.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=46667

If your dog is acclimated I doubt it would be too cold. Keep the hunts short with time in the heated truck helps too. That's what club cabs are for,


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Our dogs think the truck bed is for dead birds only. :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bill the Chessy will not even look at the truck bed. :lol: He has to be in the cab with dad. I really can't blame him either. Those truck beds can be cold as heck.
Good luck, 
Dan


----------



## Warden (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply I didn't think of checking the Gun Dog Forum.


----------



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

Not to criticize or start a verbal war&#8230; Just the facts, You "Cab Dog" guys are going to be sick to your stomach if you ever get into an accident and something happened to your dogs. (Heaven Forbid) 
The harnesses that feed through the seat belt work great.


----------

